# My Golden Girl Sandy



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Darlene,Tears are flowing here. Your girl was beautiful and I feel so sad for you. I know we'll always miss them but we'll be together again someday. Sandy is in my thoughts and what a beautiful tribute you wrote about her.. Selka and Gunner are my empty nest boys too.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Coming up on anniversaries is so hard. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh,she was beautiful! Your post is a wonderful tribute to a beautiful dog. Please do not feel guilty, she knew you loved her and did everything for her that you could, including giving her the best life possible. 

We will always have tears for these dogs that we loved, but it is worth every minute. Tacy will feel the same love and you deserve it, too.

<drying my eyes now>


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful dog. Anniversaries are so hard.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sure sounds like Sandy was a wonderful part of your life. So sorry her life was all too short. Thanks for sharing your story here.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Darlene my heart is breaking for you. What a wonderful love you and Sandy shared. With that kind of bond, love never dies but lives with us until we meet again. Many of us here have walked or are walking that road too...... I think you'll find a wonderful support group here. There are many shoulders to cry on and ears to listen. Many hugs to you.... perhaps one day your heart will tell you to honor Sandy by giving a home to another sweet one. As one here said, Sandy is still with you... only now on silent paws. BTW, don't feel guilt over not making that last trip. She knew how much you loved her and never for one moment doubted it !!! Play hard at the bridge dear girl !!


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Sandy was a gorgeous girl..she knew you loved her and had a beautiful life because of you. What a fitting tribute to your sweet girl! So sorry you lost her too soon..it seems our furry babies are taken too soon. Run free sweet girl


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your sweet Sandy with us. What a beautiful girl she was! Please don't feel guilty. You did everything you could for her, and I believe she knows that. It is such a heartbreak to see these amazing companions leave us. The alternative is living without them, and none of us here are willing to do that. Golden hugs to you . . .


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Your Sandy was beautiful. What a nice tribute. I know how you feel, my first golden went to the bridge almost 4 yrs ago and anniversaries are so very hard. She sounds like an angel. Hugs to you.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your love for Sandy. It is never easy to say goodbye and although the pain does seem to decrease overtime it never goes away. I said goodbye to me dear Denver 10 years ago and I still shed some tears when I think about him. Wishing you comfort and peace - Sandy is watching over you and one day you will be reunited at the bridge.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Darlene,
Your tribute shows how much you loved her and she knew that up until the end. She is now running with all of our dogs at the bridge knowing that one day you will be together again. You showed her love and gave her a wonderful like and dont feel guilty, she was with her loved ones knowing peace. 
Run Free Sweet Sandy.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*YOUR SANDY WAS A BEAUTIFUL GIRL. I LOST MY GOLDEN GIRL KAYCEE TO CANCER ON MAY 25. THERE WAS NOTHING I COUD HAVE DONE TO PREVENT IT. I FED HER GREAT FOOD, INCLUDING HOME COOKED AND I GAVE HER SUPS AND I HAD HER A TOP PYSICAL EERY YEAR. SHE WAS 8 YEARS, 9 MONTHS AND 1 WEEK OLD AND SHE DIED IN MY ARMS AT MY6 VETS WHILE WE WAITED FOR HIM T COME TO RELEASE HER. *

*THE FIRST TIME I HAD TO MAKE THAT HORRIBLE DECISION WAS WITH MY FIRST IRISH SETTER, AND LIKE YOU, I COULD NOT BE THERE. MY HSBAND CARRIED RE IN AND STAYED WITH HIM. WHEN I HAD TO LET MY 2ED IRISH GO--WITH BONE CANCER AT AGE 12 1/2 YEARS--I COULDN'T GO. MY SON AND HIS WIFE TOOK HIM. nEVE BLAME YOURSELF OR THINK BAD. PERHAPS HAVING YOU THERE IN SUCH STRESS WULD HAVE BEEN HARDER ON HER THAN YOUR NOT BEING THERE. HER LETTING GO WAS EASIER BECAUSE SHE DID NOT SENSE YOUR DISTRESS. *

*SHE WILL ALWAYS LIVEIN YOUR HEART AND I SHOULD KNOW. I HAVE OWNED AND LOST DOGS FOR 52 YEARS AND THEY ARE ALL STILL ALIVE IN MY HEART.*


----------



## LuvGoldens (Jul 26, 2008)

*Thank you for the replies*

Thank you for all the replies regarding Sandy. Each one made me cry, but in a good way. It feels good to remember her and talk about her. Although endings are painful, her whole life was so good. I do look forward to being reunited again with her one day.

Attached are two more pictures. One I really think was cute with her eyes closed. The other one is what her surgery wound looked liked. It was so massive, but she did so well. By the day after, she was getting around like a champ. It healed quickly and even alot of the hair was grown in by the time she died.

Darlene


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Aw Bless her. That wound looked huge!! Such a Trooper. Her presence in your life was a gift leaving golden memories to treasure.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a beautiful tribute to your wonderful loved friend Sandy, we understand how you feel, as many of have lost a loved one, they are so very special.She is watching over you and one day you will be reunited as she waits at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sandy was a beautiful girl and it is obvious how much you loved her.

Run free play hard and sleep softly Sandy


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Sandy~Godspeed


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

She was a brave beautiful girl and she will now be playing at the bridge pain free with the other lovely goldens


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She was a sweet girl and your words show how much she meant to you. Today would have been my Sam's 14th birthday. He was 12 when I lost him. I hope he and Sandy have met at the Bridge and become fast friends.


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

A truely beautiful tribute to a wonderful dog who loved and was loved in return.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Your Sandy was a sweet looking girl, anniversaries are so hard, It sounds like she was a treasure to your family.


----------

